
Are the Creators of Twitter Living in the Last Dreamworld on Earth? - raghus
http://nymag.com/news/media/54069/
======
unalone
What a damned rambling article. It never addresses the question and just
meanders on about the company.

To address the title: if Twitter is a dreamworld, then there are almost
certainly others on the way.

